

Tilera unveils 72-core processor chip for data networks and infrastructure - gregpurtell
http://venturebeat.com/2013/02/19/tilera-unveils-72-core-processor-chip-for-data-networks-and-infrastructure/

======
nivertech
Are 64-core and 100-core models discontinued?

~~~
yvdriess
afaik they didn't release their 100-core version. Judging by the changes
compared to the TilePRO (more SoC stuff), they seem to be focused on better
covering their commercial niche: network and server infrastructure.

